# If you had to pick one place to live...



## Richard King (Oct 1, 2005)

outside the united States...where would you go?


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 1, 2005)

to the UK and consider myself a missionary ...


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 1, 2005)

International waters where I can open my _Atlantic Protestant Offshore Rig Co._ financed by donations to our ministry, casino revenues and oil income. I would be subject to no authority but Jesus!

:bigsmile:


----------



## Richard King (Oct 1, 2005)

That missionary idea hadn't even occured to me. If I felt that was my calling there is no greater untapped mission field than corporate America so that would leave me here in the States.

And Ryan Setliff would be overtaken by pirates. Probably in ninja suits from Washington DC.

A seasoned traveler I know claims Costa Rica is beyond compare...
I know of people living like Kings in Mexico but the politics and "unique" law enforcement would get to me.

We consider Texas "a whole other country" down here but we can't get lose of something we got tangled in a while back in the 1800s.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ryan, Maybe you could conquer Sealand under the banner of Christ's Crown & Covenant!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> outside the united States...where would you go?



I'm content to live in the heart of Virginia, but if we had to live somewhere outside the US, I think I'd want to live in Ulster or Scotland -- I've visited both and I'm torn between the two. Other possibilities include the Swiss Alps or the Cevennes. <sigh> "to travel, perchance to daydream..." 



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Lake Geneva, Switzerland:






Ballycastle Bay, Northern Ireland:






Cevennes of France:






Highlands of Scotland:






[Edited on 10-2-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 1, 2005)

That sounds like my terrestrial alternative Andrew. I loved staying in the Swiss Alps, they were beautiful, and I have roots in Ulster and Scotland.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 1, 2005)

A villa in Dalyan Turkey.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 1, 2005)

Does Guam and the Marianna Islands count? Maybe Greece?


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

In a chalet in the Swiss Alps, or anywhere in Bavaria. A loft in aldstadt Zurich would be just fine, too. Mmmmm.

Edit: *realizes it's "pick ONE"* ...

[Edited on 10-1-2005 by Laura]


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laura_
> *realizes it's "pick ONE"* ...



I'm special -- rules were made to be broken!


----------



## Gregg (Oct 1, 2005)

Probably eastern Canada


----------



## Craig (Oct 1, 2005)

Lately I've considered Greece...other times, I dunno. Greece seems like it would be amazing.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 1, 2005)

Switzerland or Austria. 
These are the two most beautiful places I've ever been.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 1, 2005)

Canadian Rockies, I really prefer North America to Europe or anywhere else.


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 1, 2005)

It's ashamed that one often feels compulsion to couple economic factors in-- how many beautiful countries are striving to be "socialist worker's paradises?" Those places are not for me! On the other hand, Switzerland is a crown jewel in Europe renowned for it's a beauty and economic liberalization! Viva de la capitalismo!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 1, 2005)

I can't imagine living in another country, at all. But I do have friends in The Netherlands, Sweden, and Japan.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Oct 1, 2005)

In my single geologist days I did a lot of the hiking, climbing, real cave exploring adventures, I generally liked the mountains most. 

But now as long as my wife and children are with me I'm home (earthly speaking) where ever it may be. Maybe one day I'll take the kids when they are old enough, if I can manage to stay in good shape that long. Those everynight multi-mile jogs get harder and harder, not so much stamina but the joints and bones just won't cooperate! The engines fine but the structures creaking more and more


----------



## JohnV (Oct 1, 2005)

Ever since I read the classic The Virginian I've wanted to go to Montana-Wyoming area, maybe even Nevada, Ponderosa territory. Someplace that's more American than America itself.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Oct 2, 2005)

Montana, beautiful. I've hiked the Glacier area. That would definitely be one of my picks.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Clipperton Island*

All alone with nothing to be distracted by. Of course I would have to switch my membership to one of the virtual churches--maybe this Scottish one


----------



## Richard King (Oct 2, 2005)

There is a kid from West Texas that I know who went to New Zealand after college graduation for a summer and came back so smitten with the country that he has gone back and his parents can't talk him into coming back here for anything but a visit. He says it is an outdoor thrillseekers dream. He was going to come back and try to get in to law school and he says...no way now. I guess when you are a kid from a town like Shallowater Texas...the land of the hobbits is a pretty big step up.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 2, 2005)

N. Ireland, Scotland, or Canada (for hunting issues)


----------



## Irishcat922 (Oct 2, 2005)

Northern Ireland


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 2, 2005)

Greenland,Iceland,Norway, or Antartica.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> *Clipperton Island*



Cool! 



> All alone with nothing to be distracted by. Of course I would have to switch my membership to one of the virtual churches--maybe this Scottish one







> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> A Reformed Presbyterian is rescued after many years on a desert island.
> 
> As he stands on the deck of the rescuing vessel, the captain says to him, "I thought you were stranded alone. How come I can see three huts on the beach?"
> ...



My family once ruled an island for a day -- Gun Cay, Jamaica. See the story here. 

I think our experience was more like this:






than this:


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a strange one,Indonesia.I really miss to go there again.Beautiful place.

















[Edited on 10-3-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## rgrove (Oct 3, 2005)

I lived in Strasbourg for almost a year. It was great! My wife and I still joke about our future chateau there. Never happen, but a nice dream.


----------



## love2read (Oct 4, 2005)

There are so many beautiful places on earth but of course there are more things that are important.
Since we are not Americans and suppose we could choose a location in the US, it would probably be NJ or the Miami area.
If outside the US:
- Scandinavia and the UK/Ireland are beautiful but my wife would say the climate is unacceptable (she is from Honduras).
- Same (the beauty) with New Zealand (see LOTR movies) plus it is in the far corner of the world.
- Then the Alps are beautiful but one either needs to speak French or German, languages I don't appreciate too much.
- Costa Rica definately is beautiful (we went there on our honeymoon), more and more Americans (retired ones) move there. But there aren't any reformed churches as far as I know so......

I don't know.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 4, 2005)

Outside the U.S.A.: Scotland
Inside the U.S.A.: Southern California (San Diego area)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.dalyan.co.uk/

now the above is a place I would like to live. Don't let the .uk fool you, its Dalyan Turkey.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 4, 2005)

Been to Europe and Africa. Send me to the Blue Ridge Mountains.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 4, 2005)

aren't you afraid of bears??????????????


----------



## doulosChristou (Oct 4, 2005)

Texas! :bigsmile:


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 5, 2005)

> Clipperton Island



Looks awesome. How cool would that be? And Look!



> Clipperton Island
> Military - note:
> defense is the responsibility of France



It's free for the taking!


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> Texas! :bigsmile:





Texas born, Texas bred, and when I die I'll be Texas dead!" Buried under the "X" in Texas.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2005)

Mountains and Why We Love Them by J.G. Machen


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 18, 2005)

If I had the money I'd live in San Diego, Ca., beautiful city and climate, and plenty of mission opportunities. 
If I were to live out of the US it would be Costa Rica, Libertarian government, lovely climate, and plenty of mission opportunities.


----------



## Herald (Dec 18, 2005)

Heaven. Outside of the United States that is the only place I would rather reside.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> aren't you afraid of bears??????????????



Nope!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Mountains and Why We Love Them by J.G. Machen



Thanks, great read! I love Mountains.

I was raised in the shadow of the great Sierra Nevada mountains. Some of my earliest memories are of camping in the Sierras. I was fortunate enough to have had many formative teenage experiences while working in the Sierras. I've spent many many miles and days backpacking and climbing through the Sierras. I was married in the Sierras. I've also lived in the shadow of the Adirondacks, another great mountain range. There's just something about the mountains that display the awesome power and glory of the almighty God like no other place. I've always had a deep longing to be near mountains, just to be able to see the high peaks in the distance is comforting. And I can't even begin to describe how mind numbingly dull it is to live today without any mountains in sight. I've been in the lowlands too long.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2005)

While we are wishing... how about North Korea? 


It is all but closed to the Gospel. 




Might as well dream big.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 19, 2005)

1. Australia
2. New Zealand
3.Western Canada
4. Scotland
5. Northern Ireland

English-speaking, please!


----------



## py3ak (Dec 19, 2005)

Until I saw Joe's pictures of Indonesia I would have said
Xalapa (also spelled Jalapa), Mexico
Colombia
Russia

Fortunately, I don't have to decide --Mexico City, Mexico is confirmed.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 19, 2005)

I'd buy my own island in the South Pacific, build a capital city, and become my own country.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'd like to own Mecca!!!


Then hire some bulldozers to do a little remodeling!


----------



## Peter (Dec 19, 2005)

South Africa, circa 1961


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2005)

What about the apartheid? Why 1961?


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Until I saw Joe's pictures of Indonesia I would have said



Maybe I should have posted these also: 

TRAFFIC!




















And now time to get away from the city:


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Joe;

Thanks for the Indonesia pics. Man oh man, don't show those pics of traffic. I want to avoid Jakarta like the plague. 

The volcano pics are awesome. 

The non-urban part of Indonesia are the prettiest places I have ever seen. But yikes!!! The city is hot, smelly, humid, crowded hell on earth.


----------



## Peter (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> What about the apartheid? Why 1961?



'61 was the beginning of the South African Republic. Afrikaner society was reformed to the core. See Dr. F.N. Lee's book on Afrikaner Christendom. Lee's book doesn't give much attention to apartheid. What I've seen and heard of it is extremely negative but I would expect that from a communistic/egalitarian media so I will suspend my judgment until I hear the Afrikaner perspective.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 19, 2005)

When I was coming to the doctrines of grace, I did read a book that linked Calvinism with apartheid. 

After all, if God ordained men's lives, he also ordained their positions in life. Therefore, God has placed the Dutch above the African and the southern presbyterian over the American slave.

This issue was an obstacle to me at first. 

Add all this to the "romance" of the South among many calvinists and the endearment that many have to the heroes of the Confederacy (including me..Stonewall rocks!) and it makes for some confusion.

Any helps as to how I should view this whole issue? Any books?


----------



## Peter (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> When I was coming to the doctrines of grace, I did read a book that linked Calvinism with apartheid.
> 
> After all, if God ordained men's lives, he also ordained their positions in life. Therefore, God has placed the Dutch above the African and the southern presbyterian over the American slave.
> ...



I would recommend the link above. It will definiately clear up the fact Afrikaner society was largely Christian until as late as the 1980s while America was completely sunken into modernism and debauchery- even if you come to the conclusion aparthied was sinful, something I'm not yet convinced of.

>"After all, if God ordained men's lives, he also ordained their positions in life. Therefore, God has placed the Dutch above the African and the southern presbyterian over the American slave."

This is of course a logical fallacy. It no way follows b/c God ordains all things that he condones oppression. Paul deals with this objection in Ro 3, "let us do evil that good may come."


>"Add all this to the "romance" of the South among many calvinists and the endearment that many have to the heroes of the Confederacy (including me..Stonewall rocks!) and it makes for some confusion."

I personally don't buy the whole pro-confederacy rhetoric. The South was nearly as deistic and anti-christian as the north. Compare their constitutions. Is there much of a difference? Ok, so the CS was agnostic while the US was athiest. Big deal. And like my spiritual predecessors, I too see Negro slavery as an immoral and unjustifiable institution.

[Edited on 12-20-2005 by Peter]

[Edited on 12-20-2005 by Peter]


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Hey Joe;
> 
> Thanks for the Indonesia pics. Man oh man, don't show those pics of traffic. I want to avoid Jakarta like the plague.
> ...



There was just something about Jakarta that I loved.I have heard somebody describe Jakarta just like the famous southeast Asian fruit called Durian,also called stinky fruit.It`s ugly and it stinks,but once you bite into it,you`ll love it.I hated it myself the first few weeks,but afterwards I wanted to stay longer.Oh and it is cheeeeap to live and eat there for American standards.


----------



## CDM (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> It's ashamed that one often feels compulsion to couple economic factors in-- how many beautiful countries are striving to be "socialist worker's paradises?" Those places are not for me! On the other hand, Switzerland is a crown jewel in Europe renowned for it's a beauty and economic liberalization! Viva de la capitalismo!



Indeed. Denmark and Switzerland resemble capitalism more than the U.S. Are you aware that the U.S. government controls more of its economy and owns more of its land than does China?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 20, 2005)

Joe,

The traffic seems fairly comparable to Mexico City rush hour --but those pictures of the countryside are amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 21, 2005)

Amen to the Durian comments!!! 

They are very tasty. But if you leave one in your car in 95 degree heat and then open the door.......watch out brother!!!!! 

I was dry-heaving from the stench for 10 minutes!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 21, 2005)

New Zealand would be awesome. But I love the Rockies too much. I'd have to settle in the West somewhere, preferable western Montana or Washington.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 21, 2005)

Inverness, Scotland.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Amen to the Durian comments!!!
> 
> They are very tasty. But if you leave one in your car in 95 degree heat and then open the door.......watch out brother!!!!!
> ...


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Ireland


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Trevor,the next time you are in Jakarta ,God willing, you need to visit(if able) Puncak.It is translated basically Flower City.It is kind of a long drive.Maybe two hours.It is basically best to go during the week days because of the traffic there during the weekends.Part of the drive is great as well.You get to go to safari park and drive through zoo around all types of animals(including tigers,keep windows rolled up),and afterwards you will drive up into the mountains and get a great view of a valley of tea fields.It is so green and beautiful!Oh and once you are high up it gets cool.Which is really great because of the rest of Indonesia being so hot all of the time.Oh and the city.BEAUTIFUL!The whole town is very colorful.It looks more like an amusement park than a city.Flowers are everywhere and the houses are a luxurious european design.There are houses that are forsale also.Much cheaper than what they would be here of course.Plus they have open house for you to check it out the insides.I have pictures of our visit.Maybe I will upload them soon.


----------



## just_grace (Dec 23, 2005)

High Pyrenees, South of France.

Oops, that where I am 

Merry Christmas everyone btw have a happy holiday.

There is a bigger one coming.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> Heaven. Outside of the United States that is the only place I would rather reside.



Agreed. 

I've never been outside the 48 states. Ever. Not even to Niagra Falls. (Land of Liberals. Ugh. Belongs more to New York City or San Francisco.) I have no plans to set foot in foreign soil while in this earthly body. No place can come near to the beauty, freedom and friendliness. 

Now, if I were to choose a place in the good ol' US of A, it'd probably be the northern parts of Mississippi. Or Texas.


----------



## just_grace (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> ...



Ah well! Narrow mindedness, it's a fact of life.

Then again... who am I to judge?


----------



## cupotea (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> I've never been outside the 48 states. Ever. Not even to Niagra Falls. (Land of Liberals. Ugh. Belongs more to New York City or San Francisco.) I have no plans to set foot in foreign soil while in this earthly body. No place can come near to the beauty, freedom and friendliness.
> 
> Now, if I were to choose a place in the good ol' US of A, it'd probably be the northern parts of Mississippi. Or Texas.



Ah well! Narrow mindedness, it's a fact of life.

Then again... who am I to judge? [/quote]

No. Not narrow mindedness. Absolute CLOSE MINDEDNESS. And proud of it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 21, 2006)

Travelling the Scottish Highlands


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Ryan, Maybe you could conquer Sealand under the banner of Christ's Crown & Covenant!



Sealand is for sale


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 9, 2007)

Okay, inside the US...Alaska.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Sealand is for sale



What's the asking price? I'll sell it on eBay.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> What's the asking price? I'll sell it on eBay.



Apparently it is negotiable.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 9, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> Been to Europe and Africa. Send me to the Blue Ridge Mountains.




Amen brother! Carry me back to old Virginny. I'll go wherever the Lord wants me to go. Untill God moves me I'm staying in the Blue Ridge.
I lived in Rapid City S.D. for awhile and liked it there very well. Also spent a year in Iceland. It would have been real nice had it not been for the constant gale force winds.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 9, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Amen brother! Carry me back to old Virginny. I'll go wherever the Lord wants me to go. Untill God moves me I'm staying in the Blue Ridge.
> I lived in Rapid City S.D. for awhile and liked it there very well. Also spent a year in Iceland. It would have been real nice had it not been for the constant gale force winds.



I love Virginia! Beautiful mountains and great people! I used to live in VA when I was a kid. I went to school in Fairfax county.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jan 9, 2007)

*I would really go for something like....*

Put me in some sleepy little village like this somewhere in the UK....


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jan 9, 2007)

PRC, Yunnan, Kumming.
the only reason i am not there now is that my wife wants to retire from her job and really doesn't like China.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 9, 2007)

Back to Sasebo Japan.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 9, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> Been to Europe and Africa. Send me to the Blue Ridge Mountains.




Stop that! You're making me homesick. 

(I'm from Roanoke VA.)


----------



## nicnap (Jan 9, 2007)

Uganda...been there.

Scotland...wanna be there.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 15, 2007)

Depends, if we're talking about just a place to go live for my own pleasure and enjoyment, I'd say probably the Swiss Alps or New Zealand. If we're talking about missions, I'd say probably somewhere in the Middle East/Central Asia.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 15, 2007)

Outside the US? Ummm...Mississippi! No, wait...


----------



## Tirian (Jan 16, 2007)

For those considering where the Lord might lead them, seek whether He may be calling you to labour with the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia in Frankston South, Victoria.

Matt


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 16, 2007)

Lord willing, I'll live in Temecula, CA again some day. It's pretty enough but I just love some dear friends there and it's closer to some relatives that live in Monterey. For the climate, I loved living in Monterey but it's so expensive to live there.


----------

